# Attention Haze Growers



## thesingingdetective (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone grown haze's before?  I would like to hear some experiances...


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 16, 2006)

Troublemaker Haze veggin right now. (Dr. Chronic)


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks [email protected]!  Alot of very useful information there that gave me some ideas for later .

On the other hand, I am an idiot .  The strain I mentioned is actually Troublemaker Kush, it was a freebie.  Too many spliffs last night .


----------



## skunk (Nov 23, 2006)

the,trouble makers to my understanding is hindu kush x master kush. from doc chronic. i maybe wrong though, you wanna check it again and make sure its not haze from doc chronics and the free seeds are troublemakers. because i havent heard of a seedbank called troublemaker. but then again ive been wrong before.


----------



## skunk (Nov 23, 2006)

ps ive also may had been misunderstanding elephantmans statement are you saying you are vegging troublemaker haze right now or some troublemakers and haze?


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, this thread looks a little funny now after all those deleted posts.

Might as well delete the whole thing,  I messed up, and offspring, you are right, it is the doc's T Kush.  One too mant tokes that night.


----------



## skunk (Nov 23, 2006)

hey i didnt think nothin of it i couldve been wrong myself .


----------



## MJ20 (Nov 23, 2006)

Haze is the gold of the sativa strain right?


----------



## KID (Dec 31, 2006)

Ive gown Super Haze.It takes abot 14 weeks of flowering.Really not as hard to grow as I was led to believe.Give them lots of root space to grow and youre OK.Oh and the High is superb(not a stone):farm:


----------

